# Clark &amp; Champaign Counties



## high def (Apr 3, 2013)

How's your total counts look?


----------



## high def (Apr 3, 2013)

I've found over 100 morels so far. Mostly in Clark County. Hillsides have been really good for me this yr. I bet Tuesday May 13th on, will be great time for greys and yellows.


----------

